# entraîner avec soi



## atobar

Esta frase me tiene un poco descolocado.

_Tous les mouvements de l'esprît m'entraînaient de la caserne hors frontières._

¿me arrastraban del cuartel hacia más allá de las fronteras?, ¿me apartaban del cuartel en el extranjero?...
No entiendo muy bien.

Saludos y gracias,
Alejandro


----------



## lpfr

La frase no es "muy clara".
Yo también puedo entender la frase de las dos maneras. Solo el contexto, si lo hay, puede decidir.


----------



## yserien

Si la cosa está confusa.Pero creo que aquí frontière podría tener el sentido de límite, obstáculo. Danos un poco de contexto, anda !!


----------



## atobar

_J'enviais mes compagnons d'Oxford d'y pouvoir retourner sans moi; je comparais mon sort au leur; la Manche leur épargnait cet impôt du sang de deux ans; une guerre européene n'était-elle pas impensable? Tous les mouvements de l'esprit m'entraînaient de la caserne hors frontières(...)_


----------



## eklir

Personalmente, creo que el significado está más cerca de límite, de frontera.


----------



## atobar

¿¿¿¿Y eso qué quiere decir, Eklir????


----------



## eklir

Quiere decir que interpretaría el sentido de ese "hors frontières" como: "más allá de la frontera", es decir, "del otro lado de la frontera"..., pero que creo que las traducciones hay que adaptarlas según contexto y lengua de destino. La frase es compleja y en este caso su traducción pasa por esa adaptación.


----------



## yserien

Si estuviera escrito " hors de la caserne sans frontières" yo lo entendería mejor. Está claro, nuestro hombre añora la vida más allá de las fronteras dentro de las cuales se encuentra actualmente y precisamente en un cuartel.


----------



## lpfr

¿Y si fuese una mala traducción del Inglés? Podría ser que él se encuentre en una caserna "hors frontières" es decir, de este lado de la Mancha, como el resto del párrafo parece indicar.
  Para mi, el protagonista esta en un cuartel en Francia o Bélgica i añora sus compañeros de Oxford.


----------



## atobar

Lpfr,

 el texto pertenece a 'Venises' de tu compatriota Paul Morand. Con tanto viaje que hacía el tío, hay veces que me pierdo, pero sí, creo que él lo que quiere es pasar de toda la parafernalia de la mili y esos temas, por eso añora a sus compañeros.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour

Me parece que aquí no tenemos un problema lingüístico sino geográfico.
- ¿Donde está el locutor?
- Cuando dice: "_d'Oxford d'y pouvoir retourner sans moi_": el *y *se refiere a Oxford como gramaticalmente parece o de otro lugar del cual ha hablado antes?

A falta de respuesta a estas dos preguntas entiendo que el locutor está acuartelado en el extranjero y sus pensamientos le llevan sea a Oxford, sea  al hipotético lugar del que hubiese hablando antes. En todo caso lugar fuera del país en el que se encuentra en este momento.
Según el contexto de lo que nos has dado hasta ahora estamos en el apogeo de la época colonial. Los que ocupan países lejanos sólo pueden volver a su país cada dos años. También deduzco que los tambores de la Primera Guerra mundial no han redoblado todavía.

Para resumir: _frontières _se refiere a frontera, sin duda.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## atobar

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour
> 
> Me parece que aquí no tenemos un problema lingüístico sino geográfico.
> - ¿Donde está el locutor?
> - Cuando dice: "_d'Oxford d'y pouvoir retourner sans moi_": el *y *se refiere a Oxford como gramaticalmente parece o de otro lugar del cual ha hablado antes?
> 
> A falta de respuesta a estas dos preguntas entiendo que el locutor está acuartelado en el extranjero y sus pensamientos le llevan sea a Oxford, sea al hipotético lugar del que hubiese hablando antes. En todo caso lugar fuera del país en el que se encuentra en este momento.
> Según el contexto de lo que nos has dado hasta ahora estamos en el apogeo de la época colonial. Los que ocupan países lejanos sólo pueden volver a su país cada dos años. También deduzco que los tambores de la Primera Guerra mundial no han redoblado todavía.
> 
> Para resumir: _frontières _se refiere a frontera, sin duda.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Muy buena deducción Sr./Sra. Holmes:

Año 1910. No hay más referencia que la de Oxford, por lo que todo lo que has dicho es correcto. Gracias por tus precisas palabras.

Saludos,
Alejandro


----------



## KITTY85

Hola a todos!!

A ver si podéis ayudarme con esto:

En quoi est la veulerie un péché capital? En ceci, que la veulerie en entraîne plusieurs autres: la vulgarité, l'irresponsabilité...

¿Cómo


----------



## josepbadalona

conlleva ...
source WR 
*entraîner*

vtr
:1.(llevar) arrastrar. 2.fig (causar) acarrear, comportar;
cela entraîne beaucoup de problèmes esto comporta muchos problemas. 3.Dep entrenar.

'*entrainer*' también aparece en estas entradas: 
Español: acarrear - adiestrar - ajorrar - aparejado - aparejada - arrastrar - conllevar - consigo - embarcar - entrañar - entrenar - generar - importar - llevar


----------



## SOL1

Hola a todos,

Necesito traducir esta frase: Chaque couronne dentée qui est entrainée par l'indexeur.
Se trata de un mecanismo y no sé como traducir "entrainée", ¿alguien me podrái ayudar??

Se podría decir: Cada corona dentada que está propulsada por el indexador??

Muchas gracias


----------



## lpfr

Veo varias posibilidades: arrastrada, empujada, tirada, remolcada, movida.
  Prefiero "movida".


----------



## GURB

Hola Ipfr
Coincido contigo: movida


----------



## swift

*¿Qué tal engranada?*


----------



## framboise

Hola,

Tengo la frase

les *4 chefs étoilés* entraînant dans leur sillage les jeunes talents


los cuatro chefs detentores de estrellas Michelin sirven de modelo / arrastran tras sí a los jóvenes cocineros

En la expresión francesa hay una especie de movimiento "entraîner" que me parece difícil de traducir "servir de modelo" es más estática

Si alguien tiene una idea mejor se lo agradecería

Framboise


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, Franboise:
Cuidado con el verbo *'detentar'*, que significa usurpar o no tener derecho. Verificalo con el diccionario.
Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tenemos
- estela 
en español para _sillage_, con el mismo significado.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marvelshine

les *4 chefs étoilés* entraînant dans leur sillage les jeunes talents

los cuatro chefs merecedores de/que ostentan/ estrellas Michelin encaminan a los jóvenes talentos para que éstos sigan sus pasos.

Es lo unico que se me ocurre.
Saludos


----------



## framboise

Muchas gracias a todos

"detentar! mejor "ostentar"

"encaminar" me parece una buena opción

Hasta pronto
Famboise


----------



## framboise

He encontrado la expresión equivalente, aunque no la conocía en español

arrastrados por la estela

Famboise


----------

